# Changing Cover Type in Book module



## SJR (Mar 24, 2018)

I am trying to use a paperback cover in the the book I am creating in LR CC 7 Book module.  I cannot figure how to change from the hardback covers that seem to be  my only options.  I see the softback cover option on the Blurb web site but not in the LR CC Book module.  Any help?


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Mar 24, 2018)

Soft Cover is only available for the 'Small' and 'Standard' sizes available in the Book Settings panel.
If you have a 'Large' book size selected, then the Soft Cover option does not appear.
There might also be a set limit to the number of pages possible in a Soft Cover -of which I am not aware!
And from the Blurb site (note the bold/underline)- 

*Softcover*
_Our softcover option is available for most every type of project, whether a photo book, a trade book, or a magazine. The softcover features durable library binding and a flexible, high-gloss laminated cover. Printing is done on the front cover, back cover, and spine. There are no cover flaps or end sheets. *Please note that this cover type is not available for large-format photo books or Layflat books.*_


----------



## Diane - Marin (Dec 17, 2018)

How to you change the inside cover background color in the Book Module (magazine), Lightroom Classic CC ?  I am unable to change it from the default white. I successfully changed the cover and inside pages to the background color of my preference, but can't seem to change the inside cover color. I appreciate the help!


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Dec 17, 2018)

I tried. Also cannot change. Even if I choose a different 'Cover' page template.
Looks as though it is not possible!


----------



## Diane - Marin (Dec 17, 2018)

Oddly enough, I did successfully do it on one of four magazines a few weeks ago, and now I can’t replicate that success.


----------



## BHousto (Dec 23, 2018)

I believe that you can choose the colour of the Endsheets after you upload your book to Blurb.


----------

